

Forebruary, an endless wall calendar - ilyabirman
http://ilyabirman.net/projects/forebruary/

======
forinti
If we had 13 months, all of them would have exactly 28 days. We would need and
extra day in order to complete 365 days, but we could make it a special case
(the first day of the year, for instance) not belonging to any month or week.
Then all months would be alike, every 1st, 8th, 15th, etc, would be a Sunday,
and so on. We would never need a calendar again.

~~~
untog
Is the existing system really that broken, though? It's a pain, but it works.
People know it.

The pain of moving to a new calendar system would be considerably bigger than
the pain of dealing with the current system.

~~~
dalore
Would it really be a big pain? It's not like you have memorized the calendar.
You always look it up, you will just be looking it up in a new system (or not
needing to look it up as it's a logical system).

~~~
cbhl
People tend to write date code themselves, no matter how many times we tell
them not to.

There have been leap year bugs in everything from Zune to Windows Phone 8 to
iPhone/iOS.

This, in spite of legions of CS professors trying to get it into people's
heads that they should be using libraries (once, of course, they have verified
that said library is accurate).

------
ToastyMallows
I actually have a keychain just like this, I was always surprised it never
caught on as much as it could have because they're extremely useful.

[http://keychainarchives.com/image/56257326138](http://keychainarchives.com/image/56257326138)

EDIT: This keychain is also very old, 70s to early 80s

~~~
ineedtosleep
Glad someone still knows about those things, and they are indeed useful. My
parents have a few of these in their house, although there's are bigger and
made for desktops. The OP's is basically a paper version of what my parents
had for years.

------
enc0ded
Cool, but it seems you need to remember how many days are in the current month
yes? It always shows a full 31 days.

~~~
davidcollantes
Yes. This will make it confusing.

------
princess3000
Yeah that's brilliant, and it looks pretty great. This would probably make the
whole thing much more complicated but it'd be nice if the "unused" days were
invisible, and I agree that the name is a bit awkward. Beyond that though,
awesome.

~~~
jamessb
This could be done by printing the calendar on a strip of paper/fabric, then
sticking the ends together to make a continuous loop around two vertical
rollers.

This would also have the effect of making the calendar less wide, so that it
took us less wall space, at the cost of making it thicker.

------
jaysonelliot
This little bit of snark gave me a laugh: "The red stripe highlights the
weekend. For the United States, where week starts on Sunday (but it is anyway
considered a part of weekend), alternative frames can be produced."

Can I just say?

Sunday and Saturday are the week _end_ because they are on each _end_ of the
week. If you stack them both up at the back, only Sunday would get to be the
weekend. Saturday would just be the day before the end.

A line has got two ends.

~~~
Shish2k
> A line has got two ends.

A counterpoint of equal snark and uselessness: No, it has one "start" and one
"end", especially if it's a one-way line.

~~~
jaysonelliot
In which case the last day would be the end. The day before the last day would
simply be the day before the weekend.

And yes, it's all meant lightheartedly, as I assume the original sentence was.

------
schtev
Okaaaaaaaaaaaay. What about February, which ends on day 28 or 29?

------
ahmetaltay
My Casio Twincept had the same calendar on its LCD. It applied backlight on a
selected frame depending on the month. It was possible to see full set of
numbers if you look closely.

It was something like this:

[http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/Casio/FirstTwinceptCalendarTwinc...](http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/Casio/FirstTwinceptCalendarTwinceptDisplay.jpg)

------
kgermino
Wait, I can't buy this from him?!

Anyone know of a place that I can get something similar? Or recommendations on
the best was to make one?

~~~
kps
Search for a "perpetual calendar" or "eternal calendar". They used to be
reasonably common as desk accessories and are still made as promotional items.

~~~
kgermino
Awesome, thanks!

------
snowfox
It is cool. But is it useful? The only information it gives is day of week,
assuming you already know where to position your slider. It doesn't have
holidays and number of days in a month. So if you don't already have a
calendar with all the information, you can't use this calendar.

------
siglesias
Cool! 2 thoughts:

1) Would be cool if it were a dry erase surface, both for writing the month on
it and circling important dates, etc. 2) Many have mentioned the 31 days
problem, but that's solved with a magnet of some kind to cover the 31 on
months where that day doesn't exist.

------
grecy
This looks fantastic, but it doesn't give me any reference as to which month
I'm actually looking at.... i.e. I drag the frame so that the 1st is a
Saturday, but what month in what year am I looking at? Will the 1st of July
2015 be a Saturday, I have no idea from this.

~~~
nicolethenerd
It's a wall calendar - it only shows one month at a time - presumably, the
current month.

~~~
grecy
How do I know how to set the current month, and how do I know how to advance
to the next month?

It feels like I'm missing something.

~~~
improv32
On the first of every month you drag it so that the number 1 lines up with the
current day of the week

~~~
afterburner
Oh, so I have to check another calendar/date display device. Right.

------
keerthiko
The comment at the bottom about the US weekend tickled me. I never really
thought about it, but holy guacamole, is it weird that Americans have the week
starting on a Sunday, and consider it part of the weekend. Why the HECK are
calendars printed with Sunday at the front? This doesn't even need any kind of
"restructuring of the Gregorian Calendar or adopting a new more sensible one"
(as the rest of this thread seems to be all about), just stop
printing/displaying calendars in a disjointed, retarded fashion...

I'm sure it had some meaningful significance in the past, but really, I doubt
anyone will get mad if you started printing the calendar from the Monday on
the left, in America too.

~~~
lmm
Sunday has always (FSVO) been the start of the week - it's not an American
thing at all (indeed I've found Europeans get more confused when you don't
start a week on Sunday). The Sabbath - the seventh day of the week referred to
in Genesis - was Saturday, and Jews still celebrate it as such - Christians
moved a lot of the way it's treated to Sunday.

"Weekend" is just a catchy name; "weekboundary" would be much more cumbersome.

~~~
threedaymonk
Although "end", when used for time, usually refers to the chronologically
later boundary of a period, there are other senses of the word in which an end
can also be a start: a line has two ends, and we say "from end to end", for
example.

Thus, I don't think it's necessarily contradictory to speak of an end of a
week that also comes at the start - and that's without even thinking about the
inherently cyclical nature of the week.

------
sarreph
Delightful concept. However, perhaps you should reconsider the name? Its
spelling/pronunciation may be a bit of an anti-hype barrier.

~~~
mayoff
I think “Forevruary” would be a little better.

------
joelanman
Very nice. I had a go at designing some calendars a while back, only they were
all pocket-sized:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/joelanman/sets/7215759450272255...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/joelanman/sets/72157594502722552/)

------
sturmeh
It always shows 31 days, you can't write on it without carrying events onto
the next months and the weekend can NOT be adjusted with this design.

Also I've seen this concept before many times, it certainly isn't a unique
one.

------
vashishthajogi
I would add small labels for Mon, Tue, ... Sun on the movable frame.

------
bitwize
This would be cool as a whiteboard with a sliding frame on it.

------
jpttsn
> United States, where week starts on Sunday

> Yury Gagarin goes to the space

Gotta love Russian-flavour English.

------
Monk_NT
I am pretty sure my grandma has a desk calendar that has the same system like
this one

------
dulob
I think I have seen this like 15 years ago at my office.

------
bcoates
Not nearly enough ASCII art Snoopy for my taste.

